
Show HN: Boom.fyi – a link shortening service built for IPFS - andrewxhill
https://boom.fyi/
======
andrewxhill
We also wrote-up some of the motivations and benefits of the service.
[https://blog.textile.io/ipfs-experiments-creating-ipfs-
links...](https://blog.textile.io/ipfs-experiments-creating-ipfs-links-that-
you-can-delete/)

------
badrabbit
I wish ipfs wasn't so easy to block/censor. Would be surprised if anyone
behind any major corp's(non-tech) work network can access it.

~~~
lytedev
Why is ipfs so easy to block?

~~~
londons_explore
The hash table nature means any particular piece of information is hosted on a
specific node or set of nodes.

An evildo-er can either DoS that node (which is someone's home PC, so very
easy to DoS), or become that node by repeatedly joining the network until they
end up by chance in that location.

All hashtable based systems have similar weaknesses. With no trusted nodes,
and no way to stop an attacker pulling off a 51% type attack (making any
voting system useless), it isn't really a solvable issue.

